# Fried Stuffed Shrimp (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Stuffing;
1 stick of butter
1 onion chopped
1/2 bell pepper chopped
1 rib celery chopped
1 teaspoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons season mix (see below)
1/2 pound white crab meat
1/2 pound small shrimp peeled and chopped
1 teaspoon Louisiana hot sauce
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 egg beaten
1 cup Italian breadcrumbs
1/2 cup evaporated milk


Season Mix:
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon red pepper
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon oregano
1/8 teaspoon thyme


Shrimp Fry Mixture;
2 pounds large shrimp, peeled, deveined and butterflied from inside. End of tail left on.
1 cup corn flower (shrimp fry)
1/4 cup cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
cooking oil


Melt butter, add onion, celery, bell pepper, and garlic. Simmer 5 minutes.
Add remaining stuffing ingredients. Simmer 2 minutes and set aside.
Mix corn flower, cornmeal, lemon pepper, and black pepper. Stuff shrimp and roll in corn flour mixture. Fry in cooking oil until golden brown.


----------

